# Are we doomed?



## LarryWolfe (Aug 31, 2006)

Well it's 2:55am and I'm getting ready to head to Myrtle Beach for tomorrows Smoke on the Beach.  I turn the Weather Channel on just to see what this son of a bitch storm "Ernesto" is up to.  HE'S BACK TO A TROPICAL STORM, although a weak one making a B-line at Myrtle Beach.  WTF??  I went to bed last night half way excited that the damn thing had died down into a Tropical Depression.  Well the truck is packed and there's no turning back now, we're heading out in an hour or so, with life preservers on!  Cappy, I'll call you when I get into town and we'll try to hook up for a beer or many!


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd say you have about a 5% chance of survival,.......


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 31, 2006)

You will be fine. The rain is gonna be up here by then! Have a great time. I'll call you guys on Saturday and see how things are going!


----------



## Finney (Aug 31, 2006)

You're doomed alright.... but it has nothing to do with the storm.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 31, 2006)

They say this storm is being influenced by Uranus.........


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 31, 2006)

Hurricane party today, bbq party tomorrow.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 31, 2006)

good luck and have a good time fellas


----------



## Griff (Aug 31, 2006)

I just copied this from CNN.com "Forecasters are expecting Ernesto to come ashore late Thursday or early Friday as a tropical storm between Charleston and *Myrtle Beach*, South Carolina, then proceed straight north into North Carolina."

You guys be careful, have fun, point North and have one bourbon for me.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Aug 31, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> I just copied this from CNN.com "Forecasters are expecting Ernesto to come ashore late Thursday or early Friday as a tropical storm between Charleston and *Myrtle Beach*, South Carolina, then proceed straight north into North Carolina."
> 
> You guys be careful, have fun, point North and *have one bourbon for me*.
> 
> Griff


Will do Griff. :cheers


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 31, 2006)

I'll have one bourbon, one scotch and one beer.  Every hour.


----------



## Finney (Aug 31, 2006)

That sounds like some "Sirius" Blues to me.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 31, 2006)

Good luck guys.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 1, 2006)

Surprise you monkeys!!  The hotel has a computer, wooty woo!!  

The drive down was great, spritz a little rain here and there, NO traffic.  We drove 425 miles in 6 hours flat!  We had dinner with Cappy last night, when the weather started deteriorating.  Dinner sucked, but the company was good!  Got back to the hotel and the power went out a few times through the night, not too bad though.  We'll be heading to the cook site here shortly, I'll drop in soon if I can!


----------



## Finney (Sep 1, 2006)

Getting ready to hit the road within the next 15 min.  Truck is loaded.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 1, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Getting ready to hit the road within the next 15 min.  Truck is loaded.



Good luck Larry.  We are now getting Ernesto here at home.


----------

